# Chapter 28 aerosols



## peach (Jun 18, 2010)

Well here's something that doesn't make much sense to me:

The Building Code pretty much treats "M" and "B" occupancies the same as far as height and area (and sometimes we have trouble classifying these two uses).

While reading Chapter 28 of the IFC, I found something interesting.

In an "M" occupancy, it appears that I can have 10,000 lbs of Level 2 and 3 aerosols in a 25,000 sf area (Table 2806.2.1)... yet I am limited to 1,000 lbs of them in a "B" occupancy.

make any sense? :-|

No one going to take a stab at it?  (BTW, I passed Fire Inspector 2 yesterday)


----------



## peach (Jun 20, 2010)

come on fire people... give me an answer!

The only thing that comes to mind might be the practicality of that much aerosol in a "B" occupancy (unless the Peg Bundy high whore hair/beehives ever come back into fashion -- God forbid).


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 20, 2010)

L1-L2 can be stored for display in M for sales and are limited to height, spacing and removal of combustible packaging and as referenced must be in compliance with NFPA 13. 

NFPA 13 will send one to 30 and 30B for the protection of storage of aerosols and then one would have to comply with the design criteria for the applicable array (i.e. Big Box etc. and protection schemes). In B uses the limits are associated to the use group’s potential needs for these types of hazardous materials for normal daily operations….IMHO

BTW....congratulations on FI-II


----------



## peach (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks FM..

WE don't even realize how many aerosol products there are out there.. not just hairspray.. deodorant.. body sprays... canned paint.. cooking sprays..  (most of which I have in my home)..  Eau De Joi (which I don't have in my home)... liquids subject to becoming aerosol are equally hazardous.. NO?

I don't put myself out as an expert in this stuff... but I can read.

Thanks again


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 20, 2010)

> liquids subject to becoming aerosol are equally hazardous.. NO?


Yep, but more in the line of free flowing/pooling flammable liquids (not under pressure) all the more reason to know when and how limits are applicable via separations from other materials, heights, (with aerosols) protection from flying beyond the protection area and using proper design criteria. Many just look at the sprinklers over head and do not verify design schemes for the hazard. There is some great fire test resource data in the Annex C materials of NFPA 30B


----------



## peach (Jun 25, 2010)

FM.. not my point.. why do we treat the occupancies differently where it comes to aerosols.. when we pretty much treat them equally with everything else?


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2010)

do not have the code book, but between b and m for flammable storage is it about the same you can have more in a M then a B???

is it because of the nature of the beast???   would you expect to walk into an office and find alot of aerosols?? also, would you more then likely fond the M sprinkled and the B non sprinkled???


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok back to the point.....my apploigies  

I believe like Cda suggests, the M use is expected to house limited quantities of hazardous materials in regulated thus appreciable amounts whereas the B use is not and like Cda says the thresholds for fire protection are greater in the M than B for hazards expected.


----------



## peach (Jun 27, 2010)

Cindy's salon probably has less aerosols than the neighboring grocery store..

My point is.. why is the requirement in IFC so very much of a variable when "B" and "M" are pretty well treated the same?

Just asking a question.. not looking for a fight.

Unless you are looking at a very large "B" occupancy .. there's not that much practical reason to treat them differently..


----------



## mark handler (Jun 27, 2010)

M  occupancies typically have less occupants than B occupants and have less "need" for Quanities.

A hardware or paint store (M) would need to be an H if B and M are the same.


----------



## peach (Jun 27, 2010)

not arguing that, Mark... VB is exactly the same by IBC.

M occupancies are more likely to have larger amounts of hair spray, shaving cream, cologne, cleaning supplies, etc..

The QUANTITY is what I question..


----------



## mark handler (Jun 27, 2010)

You need that quantity to make a hardware or paint store an M


----------



## peach (Jun 27, 2010)

Nope.. wait until bee-hive hairdos make a comeback.. "B" will have a bunch of aerosols.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 27, 2010)

peach said:
			
		

> wait until bee-hive hairdos make a comeback...


Now that is scary.

They will need fire cabinets.


----------



## peach (Jun 27, 2010)

*very *scary..

thanks Mark .. still don't see a big difference.. but can't disagree.


----------

